

The Disappeared: the day 43 Mexican students went missing - benbreen
https://stories.californiasunday.com/2015-01-04/mexico-the-disappeared-en

======
TazeTSchnitzel
I wonder if Mexico can ever be peaceful while the US still has Prohibition.

~~~
ollysb
I've been living in Mexico city for the last 18 months and visiting Senora
regularly for a couple of years before that. Mexico is a country rich in
resources but with very little production. What there is is largely foreign
owned. Given solid law enforcement, and some stimulus to encourage new
businesses to harness the resources that are available, Mexico could do very
well. The corrupting influence of drug exports to the US however is simply too
much to bear for law enforcement in local communities that often have little
else on which to survive. Mexico has the feel of a country preparing to move
forwards though, the millennial generation has very different expectations to
their parents. There's a vision building for what they want to see their
country become and it doesn't include drugs. The people are ready for a big
change but until prohibition ends in the US the existing power structures will
hold them where they are.

